# beer can bacon burgers



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Interesting video by BBQpitboys.com:

http://bbqpitboys.com/recipes/beer-can-bacon-burgers#.VWjA2XnbLzU


----------



## PopArcher (Mar 21, 2015)

yummm...


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

I LIKE these guys! lol


----------



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

*My twist on them*

I did some up on Memorial Day and they were pretty great! I filled some of them with some pulled pork and pepper jack cheese, and some with grilled onions, jalapenos, and pepper jack cheese. I used thick cut bacon on them, and think I will do thin next time. The bacon was too thick to get crispy before the ground beef got done. Next time I will try to use some fresh pico de gallo in them. I was even thinking about trying this with pan sausage instead of beef, wrap with bacon, and put a couple eggs in them for breakfast.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm going to do some tomorrow with sautÃ©ed onions and mushrooms with swiss cheese for the wife and pepperjack for me and my daughter. Jalapenos on mine of course.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

With all the ingredients used in the video already cooked and used for stuffing,I aint gonna eat a hamburger.That was a fine meal by it's self.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

You smell that?

Its gonna be GUUD!

Love BBQPitboys vids.


----------

